# Lubricate wine press



## zadvocate (Apr 21, 2017)

I just bought a new wine press and I am wondering what needs lubricated. I know I need food grade lubricant but do I lubricate the entire length of the threaded rod? Or just the part where the actual ratchet will catch?


----------



## jburtner (Apr 21, 2017)

I have the same one and next time i use it i'm going to clean and sterilize it then lube it with wine. 

Cheers!
-johann


----------



## Johny99 (Apr 21, 2017)

I lubricate the shaft at least where the ratchet runs. I've use Crisco, yes I learned it from a pump guy, and food grade spray lube. You do want to keep it lubed to prevent galling, and stem wear if it is a lower cost Chinese one like mine


----------



## zadvocate (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks. I just ordered some food grade lubricant off amazon. It is the Chinese one. I just wasn't sure if it was ok to apply the lube the length of the shaft which would be submerged in the must. Ill just apply to the upper portion like Johnny99 said.


----------

